

The money myth - pmcpinto
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/7fb15f8a-d007-11e3-a2b7-00144feabdc0.html

======
sarreph
A somewhat interesting anecdotal snippet, but the ending was far too abrupt.
Almost zero analysis as to the author's feelings about money being a myth
makes the article feel like a "I used to be poor, but even when I got a 400k
bonus, I still didn't want to buy good gloves"... Okay then, I guess I'll stop
thinking there's security in money...

~~~
pan69
It's an "infomercial" for a book.

~~~
sarreph
You are, of course, right — perhaps I didn't make it clear enough in calling
it a 'snippet' (i.e. extract) — but I feel this is far too paltry even if it
is trying to sell a book!

------
vshan
I'd say there's an upper bound where more money doesn't correlate with any
positive emotions, but poverty is most definitely misery.

------
cbryan
Only the rich say that money doesn't matter.

~~~
kelukelugames
Just like people who go to Stanford and Ivies say college doesn't matter.

------
jmiwhite
I fail to follow the point of this article, especially given the author's
stated insincerity regarding compassion.

